# Horn upgrade



## DaddiesPathy (Mar 30, 2004)

Today i finally got around to changing the wussy horn on the pathfinder. I replaced the low horn with one from a 1989 BMW 735i that i have laying piecefully in my driveway. The install wasnt all that hard, first I removed the wiring from the pathy's horn, i noticed that this horn only has one lead in and the BMW horn has 2. From my wiring experience with BMW's i was already knew what wire did what. I rigged up a connector from a fog light wire(its the white wire) that has the same crimped end as the oem horn and spliced it into the horn from the BMW. The second wire was the ground wire so all i did was ground it under the bracket. It was a rather simple procedure, the hardest part was mounting it because the BMW horn is considerably bigger. Oh and by the way the horn sounds great.


----------

